# Anyone from NYC?



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys !

So I thought I’d want to try and open up a bit and maybe make some new friends here !

Im a 28 year old guy who’s lived all his life in NYC, has social anxiety but very friendly and approachable. I text more than anything but also have discord, FB messenger and Skype ! Hope to meet some of you and start some friendships !


----------



## coco2021 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi I am from the United Kingdom if you want to make a friend as I am in the same position


----------



## Idrk (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey I'm from Brooklyn and would love some new friends


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Just sent a message ☺


----------

